# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Maagd of ontmaagd??

## pr1nc3s5

hoi.....

oke dis mijn verhaal....

het kan aapnormaal klinken maar het is waar...ik heb zo'n 10 keren geneukt en in die 10 keren had ik nooit bloed gezien..ik ben triest omdat iedereen het leuk vindt om die bloed te kijken en om te zeggen "oh ik ben nu onmaagd"maar ik kan dat niet zeggen...hoe kan dat zijn?ik wordt regelmatig gevingerd en heb ik bloed nooit gezien..ik heb 10 keren geneukt en heb bloed nooit gezien..in die 10 keren blijf ik pijn de hele gedoe krijgen maar tog bloed ik niy...mijn vraagje voor jullie is..kan je geboren zonder maagd te zijn dus onmaagd?..of kan je onmaagd worden zonder bloeden?...of ben ik nog maagd in die 10 keren dat ik heb geneuk??


pls help meeeee!!!! :Frown:  :Confused:  :Confused: een trieste meid....

----------


## Déylanna

Oké luister..... NIET iedereen bloed tijdens de eerste keer. NIET iedereen heeft pijn tijdens de eerste keer. Het maagdenvlies bestaat eigenlijk niet eens. Tenminste, niet het maagdenvlies wat er vaak wordt bedoeld. Ieder meisje heeft een maagdenvlies Het is geen vlies maar een randje aan het begin van de vagina. Dit randje kan inscheuren als er een penis in de vagina gaat, maar ook dat hoeft niet. Bij de meeste meisjes is dit randje, wat soepeler, bij anderen weer wat stugger en dikker. Tijdens de eerste keer sex zeggen ze dus dat je ontmaagd bent. Maar het heeft niets te maken met een vlies dat breekt ofzo. Stel je voor: als jij nu naar de dokter zou gaan, dan zou hij niet kunnen zien dat jij al sex hebt gehad, simpelweg omdat er geen vlies bestaat. Dus nogmaals, het maagdenvlies heeft eigenlijk niks te maken met of een meisje nog maagd is of niet. Dat jij nu nog pijn hebt tijdens de sex kan ook aan een nauwe vagina ligge.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## pr1nc3s5

bedankt

----------


## Sylvia93

idd déylanna heeft gelijk,
ik heb ook nooit gebloed tijdens de eerste x vrijen daarna ook niet, dus maak je maar geen zorgen hoor je bent niet de enige :Big Grin: 
en het is echt onzin dat je "zogenaamd" nog maagd zou zijn omdat je niet gebloed hebt, niet geloven dus...

----------


## pr1nc3s5

oke bedankt...nog eeen vraagje..waanneer je nog maagd ben en je een keerste x seks gaat doen..kun die jongen voelen dat je maagd of onmaagd is..dus voel hij iets met zijn penis???

----------


## Nikky278

Een jongen kan daar niks van voelen/merken, zoals Deylanna al zei, is het maagdenvlies niet echt een vlies, dus het is niet zo dat hij echt ergens doorheen moet "prikken" of wat dan ook. Het enige waar een jongen het eventueel aan zou kunnen merken, is de bloeding van een meisje, en zoals ook al gezegd bloedt lang niet iedereen, dus ook dat gaat niet altijd op. Dus ik denk dat we wel kunnen zeggen dat een jongen het nooit met zekerheid zal weten.

Xx

----------


## Joanna003

Heyy..

Ik ben 3 weken geleden pas ontmaagd, en ik ben 17
De eerste keer heb ik niet gebloed maar toen ik het de 2e x deed heb ik wel erg gebloed. 
En de 1e x vond ik het ook niet zo fijn.  :Frown: 

Nouja bij iedereen ligt het ook anders.

xxx

----------

